# Hardware 2016! Lohnt es sich zu warten?



## blahun1 (13. Februar 2016)

Hey erstmal,
ich würde mir gerne einen neuen PC zulegen da mein alter schon über 6 Jahre aufm Buckel hat!

Meint ihr 2016 wird in Sachen Hardware ein weiter Schritt nach vorne gemacht, den man mitgehen sollte.
Oder jetzt einen guten PC (ca 1000-1300 Euro) holen?

Danke schonmal ;D

MFG


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (13. Februar 2016)

Prinzipiell gilt: wenn du mehr Leistung brauchst, dann kauf sie.

Das einzige was sich vermutlich "lohnt" zu warten sind die Grafikkarten. Bei CPUs sind keine nennenswerten Leistungssprünge zu erwarten.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt schonmal den kompletten Unterbau erneuern und später (so gegen Mitte des Jahres) eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen (vorausgesetzt du kannst dich noch solange gedulden  Alternativ könntest du jetzt auch eine Mid-Range Grafikkarte (R9 380 oder GTX 960) kaufen und diese bei erscheinen der neuen tauschen).


----------



## olli1011 (13. Februar 2016)

6 Jahre? Poste mal was du bisher verbaut hast mit etwas Glück ist Cpu/mb tausch nur gar nicht nötig und mit ssd+Ram+Gpu rennt das ding wieder.

Cpu mäßig ist 2016 öde wie die letzten 5 Jahre Gpu mäßig steht mitte/herbst des Jahres ersten Karten in einem neuen Fertigungsverfahren seit Jahren an, aber kann dir keiner sagen welche chips zuerst kommen,wie die Verfügbarkeit zu beginn ist und wie hoch die Aufschläge in den ersten Moanten sein werden.

High End Karten wie 980ti und co würde ich nicht mehr kaufen aber mittelklasse kann man auch jetzt zuschlagen.


----------



## blahun1 (13. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten  
Also mb/cpu kann ich glaub in die tonne treten! Mb Sockel 775 und en pentium dual e6600! Ram hab ich zwar 8gb ddr3 aber der ist ziemlich lahm. Ich denke nicht dass ich irgend etwas von meinem jetzigen pc übernehmen kann!

Andere Frage: Lohnt ddr4?

MFG


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2016)

Bei Neukauf auf jeden Fall einen Skylakeunterbau mit DDR4 nehmen, alles andere funktioniert zwar auch, hat aber eine veraltete Plattform.


----------



## blahun1 (13. Februar 2016)

Danke schonmal! Hab mal was zsm gestellt, was ist eure Meinung dazu?

Cpu: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF - Hardware,

Gpu: 8192MB Asus Radeon R9 390 Strix Gaming Direct CU III

Ram: 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3600, Unbuffered, 18-19-19-39, 1.35V, XMP 2.0, Airflow Included, 2x 8GB:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty B150 Gaming K4 Intel B150 So.1151 Dual

Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+

Gehäuse: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ROR...&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=corsair+silent

Ssd: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00P73...=1455355456&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=ssd

Hdd: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0088P...=1455355485&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=Hdd

Dazu noch ein cpu kühler.

Eure Meinung ist gefragt


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn du nur spielst nimm einen i5. Ein i7 lohnt eig nur bei Bild-/Videobearbeitung.
Wenn du übertakten willst nimm einen i5 6600k, wenn du nicht übertaktest einen i5 6500.
Grafikkarte lieber eine R9 390 Nitro von Sapphire, die AMD Karten von Asus sind nicht so toll.
RAM lieber der hier: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3600er lohnt sich für den Preis nicht.
Mainboard lieber das Z170 Gaming K4 oder das Z170 Pro Gaming.
Netzteil reicht auch das Straight Power 10 mit 500W.
CPU Kühler: wenn du übertaktest einen Brocken 2 PCGH Edition, wenn du nicht übertaktest einen Ben Nevis.


----------



## blahun1 (13. Februar 2016)

Videobearbeitung ist wichtig. Ist dann der i7 in Ordnung?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2016)

Ja, dann aber direkt mit einem Z-Board.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2016)

Kommt darauf an wie exzessiv man es betreibt.


> wenn du übertaktest einen Brocken 2 PCGH Edition





> CPU-Kühler: *bis max. 150mm Höhe*


Mehr geht bei dem Gehäuse nicht und generell ist wichtig zu wissen ob man übertakten will.


----------



## blahun1 (13. Februar 2016)

Also dann das z170 gaming k4!


----------

